# Receiving Bank OTPs



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

I've just had a shock of my life, when I tried to activate international roaming on my post paid connection. I was asked to make a deposit of INR 5000/-.

I only need to receive bank OTP when am in Australia while for calls, data etc., I would use my local number.

What is the best advice here? What have others done when leaving to Australia?


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

I was in similar situation, i just left my sim in a spare mobile and gave it to my parents in India. When i needed OTP i would just ring them up and ask them to read the OTP text message off my mobile.

or alternate is to contact your bank to get OTP device if they offer.

or use your bank's mobile app that lets you generate OTP on your handset


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just had a shock of my life, when I tried to activate international roaming on my post paid connection. I was asked to make a deposit of INR 5000/-.
> 
> ...


Usual practice by new immigrants is as below :
Convert to Prepaid
Confirm if International roaming is Activated bfr flying out.
Maintain and ensure a minimum balance of rs.500 always.
Send an sms to India every 90 days to keep the sim active.
You will be able to receive OTPs with this arrangement.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Usual practice by new immigrants is as below :
> Convert to Prepaid
> Confirm if International roaming is Activated bfr flying out.
> Maintain and ensure a minimum balance of rs.500 always.
> ...


Is sending an SMS every 90 days enough to keep the number active? I've heard of numbers simply going inactive, even when SMSes are sent.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Is sending an SMS every 90 days enough to keep the number active? I've heard of numbers simply going inactive, even when SMSes are sent.


Not that Im aware of...


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

This is what i am doing for my Indian post paid number (Vodafone)
Paid rental of 150 rs per month for international roaming in order to receive SMS (mostly for OTP) i.e ~ 3 AUD/month to keep my number active ( I think that's OK)
Paid deposit of Rs 3500/- (one time -refundable)

All this until i find a better arrangement.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I am using OTP generating app for one bank, and email OTP facility for another for the past couple of years. No need to keep Indian SIM cards. Maybe ask your banks about any such alternatives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I am using OTP generating app for one bank, and email OTP facility for another for the past couple of years. No need to keep Indian SIM cards. Maybe ask your banks about any such alternatives?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me also elaborate further. You know very well that in India we require a "registered mobile number' for almost everything! Electricity bill payment (for your own house), Aadhar card, Bank(s), PAN card, UAN card etc., and the list is endless.

Hence the importance of keeping the Indian mobile number active... 

Vodafone is asking me for a deposit for 5K and I cant port out because I made a mistake of port in :frusty:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

agree with some of the posters here.
switch to hardware token to save roaming charges


----------

